# Another tire help thread...



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ive been searching high and low for a while now with very few results. Im looking for a 285/x/18 tire. Load range E. Aspect ratio doesnt matter as long as its between 60 and 75. From what i can find theres only a hand full of 285 18's. 
The ones most commonly coming up are the general grabber AT2 which ive read so-so things about but not wild about. 
BFG AT which is decent but not great, plus a little played out.
The Goodyear silent armor which isnt aggressive enough for me.
And a few M/T tires which i dont want because im not mudding every weekend. 
I want a good a/t snow tire that will serve me well year round. 

Just looking for a little help if anyone has any recommendations on a 285 18

Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Toyo Open Country comes in the size you need.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

look into Firestone 'WINTERFORCE'. they just started making them in a load range 'E'. if i had known sooner i wouldn't have bought the REVO II's.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Yokohama Geolander AT


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had great luck with the BFG A/T's... Worth that little extra $$$ IMO...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Toyo's last a long time.

I have used the Toyo Open Country HT E rated for 3 years now. They last a long time. The latest set is called (HT TuffDuty) for hightorque diesels.

I use to run Michelan LTX E Rated until I tried a set of Toyos

Here is a pic of the Tuff Duty Version. They have 2 channel groove. Im sure they have an 18" cause I was priced 18 by accident.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1074477 said:


> Toyo's last a long time.
> 
> I have used the Toyo Open Country HT E rated for 3 years now. They last a long time. The latest set is called (HT TuffDuty) for hightorque diesels.
> 
> ...


Ofcourse they last long if you run the 20's in the summer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Triple L;1074478 said:


> Ofcourse they last long if you run the 20's in the summer


I just put those 20s on the black truck. For the longest time I had them on my red.
they look better on the red. I have way to many tires and way to many trucks.

I had a 16' set that I ran on my 99 and they got 145 000kms.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Brucester1;1074374 said:


> look into Firestone 'WINTERFORCE'. they just started making them in a load range 'E'. if i had known sooner i wouldn't have bought the REVO II's.


all i can find them in is 225 18s


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Camden;1074348 said:


> Toyo Open Country comes in the size you need.


Would you recommend the M/T or A/T ?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

06HD BOSS;1074807 said:


> Would you recommend the M/T or A/T ?


Can't help you out there. I haven't run Toyo tires on a truck before. They were great on my wife's car though.


----------



## CB Snow Plow (Oct 4, 2009)

Check www.tirerack.com they have allot of tires not too many in that size. I run 265/70/17's on my '03 F350. I am planning on getting Goodyear wrangle dura tech's


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I had a set of Toyo Open Country A/T tires on my truck when i bought it at 91,000 miles, they were installed new by the dealer at the time. They lasted about 30,000 give or take and were good in the snow. Ran a used set of cheap chinese M/T tires last winter and they were better in the snow than the Toyos ever were. Put a set of Firestone Transforce A/T tires on last month, waiting to see how they hold up in the winter, but the general reviews I've read suggests they're better than average for snow traction and wear...they're better than anything I've ever used in the rain before on this truck, thats for sure.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i just put a set of good year wrangler duratracs on my dodge. they have great snow ratings and have a good amount of meat on them but not a m/t. i had a set of general grabbers at 2 before these and they were good. i got about 28k on them and they were great in the snow, i just wanted a little more lug and a better quality tire that cleans up good.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

I love my TOYO OPEN COUNTRY A/T's (265s). Put them on last fall. Very smooth comfortable ride. Very little road noise. No cupping or chopping like Goodyear Silents. They hook up extremely well in snow. Its looking like they beat out my prior choice of Firestone Transforce. Had two sets of these. One on my Superduty and one on my current truck. Only complaint on these they are good for 30-36k miles


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I did a quick search and found these. Pretty pricey but if they suit your needs then its worth it!

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...QR8WMTRK&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

http://www.nittotire.com/index.html#index.tire.terragrappler.sizes

For the Nitto tires they are about half way down on the chart they have.

I've never used either tire. The only research I've done was on the nitto tire. That came on 2011 chevy 2500hd with an after market kit. The company that did the kit said the tires would last about 20,000 miles. I have no idea what the lifetime mileage would be on the goodyear tires. I know you were looking for an A/T but I haven't had much luck finding any.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Go for the Dick Cepek FC-II. These are what i have found to be the best tire for all around. They manage to get a TON of traction because they have a soft compound but they come new with 20/32" of treadwear versus only 12/32" for the normal tire and 17/32 for the General Grabber A/T 2. The General grabber a/t 2's have very good winter traction, but they do not last as long as the Dick Cepeks.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

But in my opinion, stay far away from the BFG all terrains. My father had a set and they SUCKED. No traction for plowing after the first 8K. I know, everyone is going to say that they look just like the general grabbers, but if you look closely the BFG's are a very closed off treadpattern, while the general grabbers have a more open treadpattern and just get MUCH better traction overall compared to the BFGs. Night and day difference for plowing


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*tires ,odd ball sizes omg..*

hi there,im not sure what to suggest.as far as your 18 inchers,,but i think i,d be calling a major auto recycling (junkyard to see if 16 inch or 17 inch plain jane metal wheels (winter wheels) would fit your truck.cheap set of plain 16 or 17 inch wheels and that equal to many more choice and sizes of snow treads..and more reasonable prices on tires..just my 2cents..good luck too you. ps im not voicing opinions tire brands..because i run NON of the metioned tires brand treads on this entire site..thank you.


----------



## jlord85 (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with Bridgestone V-STEEL RIB 265 with a size of 245/75 r16? I am looking at a brand new set for very cheap right now for my 2001 chevy 2500hd. Any insight would be great. Or if anyone knows of 4 used but good condition 245/75 r16 for sale I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## SOSSW (Apr 16, 2006)

Give the Hankook RF10's a look.


----------

